# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Constante pijn onderrug en benen na val

## kaaiyomar

hallo iedereen,

vraagje, hoop dat iemand me kan helpen...
ik ben in 2008 geopereerd aan mijn rug en nek, beiden zijn vastgezet omdat ik met hernia's zat.

dat is in belgie gebeurd omdat ik toen nog daar woonde.

Nu ben ik onlangs met mijn vriend bezig geweest op de zolder, om alles te verbouwen en ben ik héél hard op mijn achterwerk gevallen.
Voor velen vast een komisch zicht, maar sinds die val, nu goed drie weken geleden heb ik onnoemelijk veel pijn.
mijn rug doet 24/24 pijn evenals mijn benen, ik merk dat ik mijn linkerbeen weer net zoveel uitval heeft als voor mijn operatie en mijn hele onderrug voelt soms als verdooft aan.

ik word gek, neem tig pijnstillers om de dag door te komen, en kom amper aan slapen toe, want ik kan niet meer zitten, liggen of staan zonder te vergaan van de pijn.
ik ben zo bang dat er misschien iets verkeerd geschoten is in mijn rug, maar denk langs de andere kant dat ik me misschien aanstel? ik bedoel, het was een val op mijn achterwerk, een hele harde dat wel, maar toch...

iemand ervaring hiermee?

----------


## dotito

Hallo Kaaiyomar,

Als ik je verhaal zo lees kan het altijd best zijn door dat je op je achterste bent gevallen dat er idd iets in je rug terug is geschoten.
Is nl zo dat je ruggenwervel helemaal door loopt tot aan je sacraal gedeelte(je staartbeente) daar zitten ook wervels en zenuwuiteinde's.

Misschien voor de zekerheid best terug naar je Huisarts/rugspecialist gaan.
Die kan dan evt scan/NMR terug van je rug maken want als je zo'n verschrikkelijk pijn hebt zou ik er niet mee blijven rondlopen.

Ik zou het iig heel voorzichtig aan doen, met alles wat je doet anders forceer je je misschien nog meer.

Wens jou heel veel sterkte en beterschap toe!!

Vriendelijke groeten Do

----------


## Sefi

Inderdaad het vallen op je achterste is vaak de oorzaak van onderrugklachten. Als je niet geopereerd was dan zou ik je naar een chiropractor willen sturen, maar in dit geval kun je beter naar een arts gaan die je kan doorverwijzen voor een scan om te kijken wat er precies aan de hand is.

Het kan ook zijn dat door je val je bekken is komen scheef te staan. Je bekken is het fundament van de wervelkolom en als dat scheef staat dan gaan de wervels vanzelf ook scheef staan. Nu zijn ze bij jou vast gezet, maar het kan wel enorm trekken. Misschien kan je ongemak opgelost worden door het bekken recht te laten zetten.
Maar ik zou niks doen zonder dat je er een arts naar hebt laten kijken.

Enne... aanstellen doe je je zeker niet hoor!

----------


## sietske763

reclame maken mag hier niet!!
je hebt deze post met link op diverse onderwerpen geplaatst.....

----------


## christel1

Sietske, dat konijn is overal aan het posten, zelfs op postings die al 2 jaar oud zijn, heb het doorgespeeld aan de admins samen met ons bovymonsterke... hopelijk een ban voor die 2

----------


## sietske763

wat een boel konijnen hier op dit forum tegenwoordig....................

----------


## guillaume

Eerst maar weer naar de dokter gaan !! W.s. nieuwe operatie wenselijk (Fotos laten maken mri-scan)..Sterkte.
Wim Beuming (naturopaat).

----------

